# Currently at BA Scarborough...



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi all,
Lots of fish that you lot have been looking for are currently at BA-S.
And I thought you might be interested...
there is:
1 ruby red dragonette - it is in the tank that the Hippocampus comes were in, not with the other red scooter dragonettes
(fyi - i got the last of the barnacle blennies in this tank, there are no more, so don't waste time looking for them!)
2 blue spotted jawfish - in the same tank, but DEFINITELY not a pair
1 flaming prawn goby - for those of you with picos, it's maybe 0.5"
4 v. small fuzzy dwarf lionfish
Ciao ciao ciao ciao ciao


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

this still breaks my heart...


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

I also saw a pair of small blue throat triggers for 80 yesterday


----------

